# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  [Review] MeMO Pad FHD 10 - Xứng đáng là một lựa chọn ?????

## minhkiet0907

Với 2 dòng Tablet ra mắt cách đây không lâu đó là MeMO Pad HD 7 và MeMO Pad FHD 10 thị trường Tablet Việt Nam đã có thêm sự phong phú về Tablet cũng như về hiệu năng, sự cạnh tranh giữ các nhà sản xuất. Nhiều người lo ngại rằng liệu khi mà Tablet 10 MeMO Pad FHD 10 này được tung ra thị trường nó có được so sánh hay sánh ngang với các đàn anh chị đi trước rằng hiệu năng của nó có tốt và có đám ứng được sự mong đợi ? Câu hỏi lớn luôn được đặt ra. Ở đây Tablet mỏng nhẹ và 10 inch hay chăng có là thế mạnh của MeMO Pad FHD 10 ? hãy cùng tôi điểm sơ qua về mặt thiết kế của MeMO Pad FHD 10

​MeMO Pad FHD 10 gần như thừa hưởng tất cả những gì mà ASUS muốn hướng tới đó là mỏng, nhẹ, tích hợp tất cả các công nghệ mới nhất, đa dạng về màu sắc, độc đáo trong thiết kế, 4G LTE tiên tiến, sử dụng chíp Snapdragon Qualcomm S4 mạnh mẽ.

​Với giá 9.900.000 VNĐ trong tầm giá này không biết hiệu năng có tốt không ? với mức giá như vậy, để cùng xem xét kỹ hơn vấn đề này hãy cùng tham khảo bài review dưới đây để thấy được sự khái quát MeMo Pad FHD 10 có xứng đáng là 1 trong những sự lựa chọn cho Tablet 10 inch.

*Thông tin cấu hình :*

*CPUz*


​*
Thiết kế:*


_Nhìn từ phía trước_​
_Phía sau máy_​​
_Cạnh máy bên trai và phải_​​
_
Cạnh trên và dưới máy

_​*BenchMark:*

*CF Bench:*


​*BaseMark ES 2.0 Taiji:*



​*PassMark Performonce Test:*

​*Điề kiện test thực tế:

Chụp hình bằng camera sau:

Ngoài trời:*
​*Macro:*


​*Thiếu sáng:*

​*Chụp hình bằng camera trước:*

​Có thể thấy dường như thiết kế của MeMO Pad FHD 10 không phải dành cho camera, ở đây các góc cạnh của camera chỉ ở mức trung bình.
*Quay phim:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fio9TPLgZtk​*Chơi game:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61bqO_SFZTs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEcJX6jlWx0​MeMO Pad FHD 10 được trang bị chíp Snapdragon Qualcomm S4 mạnh mẽ đủ để có thể trải nghiệm những game cực khủng, bên cạch đó MeMO Pad FHD 10 còn được trang bị màn hình full HD với 1080P độ phân giải tạo cho người sử dụng cảm giác cực kỳ tốt khi choi game nghe nhạc hay bất ỳ tác vụ gì.
*Pin:*
Với MeMO Pad FHD 10 nó cũng được thừa hưởng những gì của ASUS đó là về độ “Trâu” của Pin, Pin này có thể trụ được 6h sử dụng chơi game liên tục, 8h để lướt web, nghe nhạc và xem phim. Nếu ở chế độ Smart Saving thì Pin của máy có thể trụ thêm ít nhất 30p đến 1h nữa.

*Tóm Lại:*

*Ưu:*

Pin Trâu.
Màn hình lớn full HD tốt cho trải nghiệm game và xem phim.
Mạnh mẽ với chíp Snapdragon Qualcomm S4.
Máy mỏng nhẹ cầm nắm dễ dàng.

*Nhực:*

Viền của màn hình lớn nên có cảm giác không đẹp khi nhìn từ phí trước.
Camera ở mức trung bình khi chụp hình và quay phim.
Vỏ nhựa và màu trắng thì dễ trầy xước.

----------

